# اقتراح انشاء قسم الهندسة البيئية



## abdulrzzak (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من مشرفي و اداريي الموقع الموافقة على انشاء قسم الهندسة البيئية نظرا للحاجة الكبيرة لوجود مثل هذا القسم و خاصة لانعدام تواجده في كل المنتديات الهندسية العربية.

هذا القسم يشمل كل مواضيع معالجة المياه الملوثة و غير الملوثة اضافة للتطرق للتلوث البيئي

الذي تعاني منه مجتمعاتنا العربية

أهيب بكم بأخذ الموضوع على محمل الجدية و السلام عليكم


----------



## sayed00 (21 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم عبد الرازق

بارك الله فيك وعلى اقتراحك الجيد
كنت قد اقترحت توسعة مظلة قسم السلامه و الضحه ليشمل البيئه و قد استجاب اخونا المشرف مهندس غسان لذلك و هناك بعض المواضيع التى تطرق الى البيئه .. و لكن اخر تغيير الاسم الى جمع أراء الاخوه الاعضاء

لى مشاركه من قبل بها استفتاء عن الموضوع

شارك معنا بمواضيعك عن البيئه و انشاء الله يستجيب الاخ غسان للتغيير

سيد


----------



## مهاجر (21 يناير 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

د. عبد الرزاق

اشكرك على اهتمامك واشكر الأخ سيد على تفاعله

ولا يهون أخونا غسان مشرف قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية 

أخواني وهذا هو الحال نريد منكم التالي لو سمحتم:
- تجميع اكثر روابط لمواضيع تم اضافتها من قبل عن الهندسة البيئية
- كتابة مواضيع جديدة واضافة روابطها
- التعريف بالهندسة البيئية 

وعندما يكون عدد المواضيع يكفي لأفتتاح القسم سيتم بأذن الله التنسيق لأفتتاح القسم

مع الشكر للجميع




abdulrzzak قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو من مشرفي و اداريي الموقع الموافقة على انشاء قسم الهندسة البيئية نظرا للحاجة الكبيرة لوجود مثل هذا القسم و خاصة لانعدام تواجده في كل المنتديات الهندسية العربية.
> 
> ...


----------



## sayed00 (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى مهاجر على سرعة استجابتك

و هذا اقتراحى السابق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76093.html

جزاك الله خير

سيد


----------



## مهاجر (21 يناير 2008)

*اسف ... ولكن*

السلام عليكم 

أخي سيد عذراً ... لم اعلم عن أقتراحك إلا لما قرأت موضوعك من الرابط الذي وضعته 

بالنسبة لموضوع الدكتور عبد الرزاق جرى الرد عليه لأننا تناقشنا في أمر أفتتاح القسم.. ولذلك اتفقنا على طرح الموضوع لنجمع فيه روابط مواضيع القسم الجديد ... ولو علمت ان هناك موضوع لك يحمل نفس التوجه لما فتحنا موضوع جديد

ولكن حصل خير .. اما ان نتفق بترك الأمور كما هي ونهتم بنقل الروابط كما ذكرت لكم

أو ان رأيتم أن ندمج الموضوعين في موضوع واحد فلا ضير ولكم القرار...:85:


----------



## sayed00 (21 يناير 2008)

اخى مهاجر
لا ما فى شيئ 
انا من رأيي ندمج موضوع البيئه مع الصحه و السلامه ليصبح Hse 
مش عارف ايه رأى الدكتور 
المهم الفائده تعم للجميع

و ارجو التقدم للمنتدى

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 يناير 2008)

أخي مهاجر:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تناقشت مع الأخ سيد في موضوع تغيير اسم القسم وكان رأيه سديداً
وطرح الموضوع للتصويت على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76093.html

ولكن لم أطرح عليكم الفكرة كوني انتظرت ليكون هناك مواضيع ومساهمات كثيرة
حتى يمكننا تغيير اسم القسم إلى:

 قسم السلامة المهنية والبيئة HSE

وقد أصبح هناك مواضيع كثرة عن البيئة وحمايتها ضمن القسم

فما رأيكم


----------



## مهاجر (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

بأذن الله خير 

أخي غسان:

لنجمع روابط المواضيع التي تهتم بالهندسة البيئية ... ولنرى الأنسب بعد ذلك

جزاكم الله خير على جهدكم


----------



## abdulrzzak (21 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم يا أهل الخير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على رسوله الامين و آله أما بعد:

ان علم هندسة البيئة أضحى في هذه الأيام علما مستقلا و يشمل كل ما يتعلق بمحيطينا من سلامة الهواء و الماء من التلوث بالاضافة الى وضع المعايير الصارمة لضبط المنصرفات الملوثة للحفاظ على الكائنات الحية عموما" و الانسان خاصة.

لايمكن دمج موضوع السلامة المهنية بالهندسة البيئية كموضوع واحد، فكل منهما يبحث في موضوع مستقل ويمكن ان يكون هناك رابط بينهما و لكن حتما فإن مهندس البيئة عندما يريد ان يبحث عن موضوع حول التلوث او معالجة المياه او شبكات الصرف الصحي او.... لن يخطر بباله ان يبحث في قسم السلامة المهنية.

أنا أرى من بعد اذنكم ان كل من الموضوين " الهندسة البيئية " و " السلامة المهنية" يستحق ان يكون له قسم مستقل و الدمج امر خاطئ تماما".

بالنسبة للموضوع الذي يتعلق بالروابط ذات الصلة بالهندسة البيئية فأنا على استعداد للبحث ضمن الموقع لجمع الروابط الموجودة بالاضافة الى تزويد القسم بكل ما يتعلق من كتب الكترونية و مواقع الكترونية عربية و اجنبية ذات الصلة و خطوة خطوة ستظهر اهمية هذا القسم و الله الموفق.

:1:


----------



## مهاجر (22 يناير 2008)

*أساسيات في المعالجة البيولوجية لللمياه الملوثة*

أساسيات في المعالجة البيولوجية للمياه الملوثة​
اعداد د. عبد الرزاق التركماني 

1- مقدمة:
بواسطة التحليل و التحكم البيئي المناسبين فإنه غالبا" ما يمكن معالجة المياه الملوثة بيولوجيا". لذلك فمن الاساسي للمهندس أن يفهم خواص و مميزات عملية المعالجة البيولوجية للتأكد من السلامة البيئة. 







تهدف المعالجة البيولوجية للمياه الملوثة الى تخثير و ازالة المواد الصلبة الغروانية الغير قابلة للترسيب و الى تثبيت المواد العضوية. فمن أجل مياه المجاري المنزلية فإن الهدف الاساسي من المعالجة البيولوجية يتلخص في تخفيض محتوى المواد العضوية ضمنها و في بعض الحالات تشمل ازالة المغذيات مثل النتروجين و الفوسفور، و في بعض المناطق فإن ازالة بعض المركبات العضوية و التي ربما تكون سامة تعتبر من اهم اهداف المعالجة. 

وبالنسبة لإعادة المياه الملوثة المعالجة في ري المزوعات فإن الهدف الاساسي للمعالجة يشمل ازالة المغذيات، واما بالنسبة للمياه الملوثة الصناعية فإن الهدف يتضمن ازالة المركبات العضوية و الاعضوية و نظرا" لكون العديد منها يكون ساما" للكائنات الدقيقة فإن المعالجة الاولية تكون ضرورية. إن ازالة المواد القابلة للأكسدة البيولوجية( BOD) و تخثير المواد الصلبة الغروانية الغير قابلة للترسيب يمكن ان ينجز بيولوجيا" بواسطة الكائنات الدقيقة و التي تشكل البكتريا الجزء الاساسي منها. حيث تعمل هذه الكائنات الدقيقة على تحويل المواد العضوية الكربونية المنحلة والمواد الغروانية الى غازات متنوعة و تدمجها ضمن الانسجة الخلوية. وبما أن هذة الانسجة الخلوية تملك وزن نوعي أكبرقليلا" من الوزن النوعي للماء فإنه يمكن ازالة هذه الخلايا بواسطة الترسيب الثقالي.
من المهم ان نلاحظ انه طالما لا يتم ازالة الكتلة الخلوية المنتجة اثناء المعالجة البيولوجية ضمن احواض التهوية و ذلك بواسطة احواض الرسيب فإن المعالجة الكاملة لن تتم لان الكتلة الخلوية هي بحد ذاتها عضوية وهذها يعني انها ستقاس كـBOD "مؤشر على تلوث المياه بالمواد العضوية " ضمن المياه النهائية المعالجة. و بمعنى آخر فإن عدم ازالة الكتلة الخلوية " الكائنات الدقيقة المتكاثرة ضمن احواض التهوية" من المياه النهائية المعالجة "الخارجة من حوض التهوية" فإن المعالجة التي تكون قد تمت هي فقط التحويل البكتيري لجزء من المواد العضوية الموجودة أصلا" الى نواتج غازية نهائية متنوعة.

2- النمو البكتيري : تتكاثر البكتريا بالانقسام الثنائي و الزمن المطلوب لكل انقسام والذي يشار اليه بزمن التوالد "Generation Time"، يمكن أن يتنوع من ايام الى اقل من 20 دقيقة. وعلى سبيل المثال فإذا كان زمن التوالد 30 دقيقة فان خلية بكتيرية واحدة سوف تنتج 16.77 مليون بكتريا بعد مدة 12 ساعة. وبشكل عام يمكن إيجاز مراحل النمو البكتيري بأربع مراحل : 
أ‌- مرحلة النمو المتباطئ (The lag phase): وهي تمثل الزمن المطلوب للمتعضيات للتأقلم مع البيئة الجديدة و لتبدأ بعده بالانقسام.
ب‌- مرحلة النمو السريع(The log-growth phase): أثناء هذه المرحلة فإن الخلايا تنقسم بمعدل يتحدد تبعا" لزمن توالدها و قدرتها على استهلاك الملوثات "الطعام" ويكون معدل النمو فيها ثابت.
ت‌- مرحلة النمو المستقر(The stationary phase): وفيها يبقى التعداد البكتيري ثابت و ذلك بسبب استنفاذ البكتيريا للمواد الملوثة او المغذيات اللازمة لنموها و يتعادل نمو الخلايا البكتيرية الجديدة مع فناء الخلايا البكتيرية القديمة فيها.
ث‌- مرحلة الموت السريع(The log-death phase): خلال هذه المرحلة يفوق معدل الموت البكتيري معدل نمو الخلايا الجديدة. 

3- مدخل الى الاستقلاب الميكروبي: 
إن فهم النشاطات البيوكيميائية للكائنات الدقيقة ذات التأثير الهام في المعالجة البيولوجية، يعتبر عاملا" أساسيا" لاختيار و تصميم الطريقة الملائمة للمعالجة البيولوجية للمياه الملوثة.
تحتاج الكائنات الدقيقة" ( Microorganisms) حتى تتكاثر و تؤدي عملها بشكل مناسب الى كربون و طاقة و مغذيات.
أ-مصدر الكربون: إن الكربون يلزم لتصنيع و تركيب المادة الخلوية الجديدة، و تعتبر المواد العضوية و ثاني أكسيد الكربون من أغلب المصادر الشائعة للكربون. إن المتعضيات التي تستخدم الكربون العضوي لتشكيل النسيج الخلوي تدعى الهيتيروتروفز"Heterotrophs". و أما التي تشتق الكربون من ثاني اكسيد الكربون فتدعى أوتوتروفز"Autotrophs" . 
ب- مصدر للطاقة: إن المتعضيات التي تستمد الطاقة من ضوء الشمس تدعى الفوتوتروفز" Phototrophs" و التي ربما تكون هيتيروتروفيك مثل بكتيريا الكبريت أو أوتوترفيك مثل الطحلبيات " Algae ". و أما المتعضيات التي تشتق الطاقة من التفاعلات الكيميائية فتدعى الكيموتروفز " Chemotrophs " وهي بدورها ربما تكون هيتيروتروفيك مثل proroza,fungi ومعظم البكتريا ، أو تكون أوتوتروفيك مثل بكتريا النترجة.
إن متعضيات Chemoautotrophsتستمد الطاقة من التفاعلات الكيميائية "أكسدة او ارجاع المركبات اللاعضوية مثل الامونيا و النتريت و السلفايد" ، وتشتق الكربون من ثاني اكسيد الكربون . وأما متعضيات Chemoheterotrophs فهي عادة" ما تشتق طاقتها من أكسدة المركبات العضوية وتعتمد على الكربون العضوي في تركيب النسيج الخلوي. وبما أن الهدف الرئيس لمعظم طرق المعالجة البيولوجية هو تخفيض المواد العضوية فإن المتعضيات الرئيسية لإتمام هذا الامر هيChemoheterotrophs .و أما عندما يراد تحويل الامونيا NH3 الى نترات فإن بكتريا النترجة Chemoautotrophs هي التي تكون مهمة. و بشكل عام فإن متعضيات الهيتيروتروفيك تعتمد على المواد العضوية المنتجة بواسطة متعضيات الاوتوتروفيك كمصدر للطاقة و كمادة خام لتكوين كتلتها الحيوية، و تنتج بالنهاية (بعد تحطيمها المواد ذات المنشأ العضوي) مكونات بسيطة تثبت بدورها بواسطة متعضيات الاوتوتروفيك و التي تعمل على تثبيت العناصر البسيطة و المواد اللاعضوية الغير حية ضمن جزيئات معقدة و التي تشمل المواد العضوية.

الإستقلاب الميكروبي "Microbial Metabolism" أنواع وهي :
1- الاستقلاب النتفسي "Respiratory Metabolism" : إن المتعضيات التي تولد الطاقة بواسطة انتقال الكترون انزيمي وسيط من مانح الكتروني الى مستقبل الكتروني خارجي يقال انها تقوم بالاستقلاب التنفسي.
2- الاستقلاب التخمري "Fermentation Metabolism" : إن الاستقلاب التخمري لا يشتمل اشراك مستقبل الكتروني خارجي في العملية على عكس الاستقلاب التنفسي، كما أن التخمر تعتبر عملية أقل فعالية في انتاج الطاقة بالمقارنة مع التنفس. و ينتج من هذا أن متعضيات الهيتيروتروفيك التخمرية تتميز بمعدلات نمو و انتاج خلوي أقل مما هو عليه بالنسبة لمتعضيات الاوتوتروفيك التنفسية. عند استخدام الاكسجين الجزيئي كمستقبل الكتروني في الاستقلاب التنفسي فإن هذه العملية نعرف بالتنفس الهوائي، وبغياب الاكسجين الجزيئي فإن المركبات الاعضوية القابلة للأكسدة مثل النترات و النتريت تقوم بوظيفة المستقبل الالكتروني لأجل بعض المتعضيات التنفسية و هذه العملية يطلق عليها Anoxic )ظروف شبه لاهوائية).
ج- المغذيات "عناصر لاعضوية": مثل النتروجين، الفوسفور، الكبريت...الخ. إن مصادر الطاقة و الكربون تدعى عادة " Substrates "، و إن وجود المغذيات في مياه المجاري يعتبر عاملا" داعما" للمعالجة البيولوجية لإزالة المواد العضوية الكربونية " القابلة للأكسدة البيولوجية ".

4-الكائنات الدقيقة الأكثر أهمية في المعالجة البيولوجية:
بناء" على بنية الخلية و وظيفتها فإن الكائنات الحية الدقيقة من الشائع أن تصنف على أنها Eucaryotes Eubacteria ,Archaebacteria . وتعتبرEubacteria وArchaebacteria ذات أهمية أساسية في المعالجة البيولوجية و التي يشار إليها بشكل مبسط البكتريا. كما أن مجموعة Eucaryotes هي أيضا" مهمة في عملية المعالجة البيولوجية وتشمل . Algae, Fungi, Protozoa 
أ – Bacteiar : تعتبر البكتريا متعضيات وحيدة الخلية و تتكاثر بالانقسام الثنائي . تشكل المياه 80% من الخلية البكتيرية و 20% مادة جافة، و بالنسبة للمادة الجافة فـ 90% منها عضوي و الباقي لاعضوي. و الصيغة التقريبية للجزء العضوي هي (C5H7O2N) ومن الصيغة نجد أن 53% من الجزء العضوي هو الكربون. معظم البكتريا لا تتأقلم مع قيم PH المياه فوق 9.5 أو تحت 4 ، و القيمة المثالية للنمو البكتيري تتراوح بين 6.5-7.5 .
ب- Fungi : تعتبر الفونجي هامة في الهندسة البيئية نظرا" لكونها متعددة الخلايا وتتكاثر بالتبرعم أو الانقسام . وهي تستمد الطاقة من التفاعلات الكيميائية و تعتمد على الكربون العضوي للتركيب الخلوي، وهي تملك قابلية النمو في ظل قيم منخفضة لـPH الماء، علما" أن القيمة المثلى لنموها هي 5.6 و تتطلب نصف حاجة البكتريا من النتروجين. إن قابلية الفونجي للبقاء حية تحت قيم منخفضة لـPH الماء وبوجود محدود للنتروجين، بالإضافة الى مقدرتها على تحليل السللوز جعلها مهمة جدا" للمعالجة البيولوجية لبعض المنصرفات الصناعية . 
ج- Protozoa : تعتبر البروتوزا قادرة على الحركة و البروتوزا الميكروسكوبية تتألف من خلايا منفردة. إن البروتوزا هي كائنات دقيقة هيتيروتروفز هوائية على الرغم من أن بعضها لاهوائي، وهي أكبر من البكتريا بالحجم و غالبا" ما تستهلك البكتريا كمصدر لحصولها على الطاقة. فالبروتوزا تعمل كمنقي للمياه النهائية الخارجة من المعالجة البيولوجية بسبب استهلاكها البكتريا و المواد العضوية الدقائقية. 
د-Algae : تستمد الطاقة من الضوء و هي مهمة في االمعالجة البيولوجية بسبب قدرتها على انتاج الاكسجين بواسطة التركيب الضوئي في البرك المائية و هو ما يعتبر عاملا" حيويا" للبيئة المائية، و مهمة ايضا" بسبب المشاكل الناجمة عن النمو الطحلبي الزائد نتيجة وجود المغذيات الناجمة عن صرف المياه المعالجة الى المسطحات المائية. لذلك يتوجب الحد من صرف المغذيات بواسطة تأمين المعالجة الثالثية للمياه الملوثة مما يؤمن الحفاظ على البيئة المائية بشكل سليم.

5- التحلل البيولوجي للملوثات العضوية:
يرمز للمواد الصلبة العضوية بـ COHNS ، و بالنسبة للمياه الملوثة المنزلية فإن حوالي 50% من المواد الصلبة تكون عضوية (كائنات حيوانيةونباتية، مواد حيوانية ميتة، متعضيات). وهذه المواد تحوي كربون، اكسجين، هيدروجين و بعضها يمكن أن ترتبط مع النتروجين و الكبريت و الفوسفور. إن المركبات العضوية الاساسية الموجودة في مياه الصرف الصحي المنزلية تشمل البروتينات و الكربوهيدرات و الدهون. بحال توفر كمية كافية من الاكسجين، فإن التحلل البيولوجي الهوائي للملوثات العضوية سوف يستمر حتى يتم استنفاذها . ويمكن ايجاز العمليات التي تحصل أثناء ازالة الملوثات العضوية كما يلي:
أ – الاكسدة : و يمكن ايضاحها بالمعالدلة التالية 
مواد عضوية + اكسجين+بكتريا ← ثاني أكسيد الكربون+ماء+نشادر+مواد نهائية أخرى+ طاقة
ب – التركيب الخلوي: و يمكن ايضاحها بالمعالدلة التالية
مواد عضوية+أكسجين+بكتريا+طاقة ← خلايا بكتيرية جديدة (C5H7O2N)
ج – التنفس الباطني: و يمكن ايضاحها بالمعالدلة التالية
الخلايا البكتيرية + أكسجين ← ثاني أكسيد الكربون + ماء + نشادر

___________________
المصادر:
Ref. 1- Metcalf & Eddy, Inc “ Wastewater Engineering, Treatment, Disposal, and Reuse” 1991 ,USA

===================================================================================
البحث منقول عن مجلة المياه على هذا الرابط مع الشكر للدكتور عبد الرزاق
http://www.almyah.net/myah/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=84


----------



## مهاجر (22 يناير 2008)

*توكلنا على الله واشكر الجميع على النقاش الهادف*

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خير جميع من شارك بالرأي ...

اوافق د. عبد الرزاق بما ذكره ..

وسأبدأ بالرابط الأول:

أساسيات في المعالجة البيولوجية للمياه الملوثة​


دمتم بخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2008)

موضوع ممتاز
بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الفاضل على النقل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2008)

أخوتي الأعزاء:
قسم أو قسمين لا يهم
المهم هو تحقيق الفائدة للأخوة
وفقكم الله بالخير للجميع


----------



## sayed00 (23 يناير 2008)

تعمل بأيونات الليثيوم
إلييكا أسرع سيارة نظيفة في العالم



http://www.alittihad.ae/send-to-friend.php?id=3609&adate=2008http://www.alittihad.ae/print.php?id=3609&adate=2008http://www.alittihad.ae/print.php?id=3609&adate=2008



javascript:void(0)javascript:void(0)







سيارة إلييكا - الاتحاد
















أبوظبي
الاتحاد: 
تُعرض على الزوّار والمشاركين في قمة الطاقة المستقبلية أحدث الابتكارات في مجال النقل النظيف، وتشمل المعروضات أسرع سيارة كهربائية في العالم وتدعى ''بولي جول''، وهي سيارة كهربائية من نوع ''إلييكا'' (Eliica) تعمل بأيونات الليثيوم وتم تطويرها في اليابان وسبق أن فازت بجائزة أفضل سيارة ضمن جوائز ''شل إيكو- ماراثون ''2007 عن فئة السيارات المدفوعة بطاقة أكسدة غاز الهيدروجين. وسيتم عرض النموذج الأصلي للسيارة الكهربائية المستقبلية التي تتميز بأدائها العالي، حيث يمكنها أن تنطلق من حالة السكون إلى سرعة 100 كيلومتر في الساعة خلال 4,1 ثانية فقط، كما يمكنها أن تصل إلى سرعة 160 كيلومترا في الساعة خلال 7,0 ثانية وتبلغ سرعتها القصوى 370 كيلومترا في الساعة، وقام بتصميم السيارة فريق خبير من جامعة ''كيو'' في طوكيو.

ويذكر أن (بولي جول) سبق لها أن أبهرت الزوار خلال فعاليات تظاهرة ''شل إيكو- ماراثون ،''2007 باستهلاكها القليل من الطاقة حيث يمكنها قطع مسافة 2,797 كيلومتر في اللتر الواحد من البنزين، وجرى تطوير ''بولي جول'' من قبل مهندسين طلاب في معهد ''ليسي لا جوليفير'' الفرنسي باستخدام أحدث طراز من خلايا الوقود التي طورها طلاب في معهد ''إيكول بولي تيكنيك'' في نانتيس بفرنسا.

ومن المنتظر أن يترأس خبير وسائل النقل النظيفة البروفيسور ناصر البسام ندوة حول النقل النظيف، والتي ستشتمل على إسهامات ''لوتوس كارز''، وشركة ''جنرال موتورز''، وشركة ''شل للطيران''.

وقال سيمون وود، رئيس القسم الهندسي في ''لوتوس كارز'' ممثل الشركة لحضور القمة: ''تعمل شركتنا حالياً على تطوير تكنولوجيا لتصنيع محركات صغيرة الحجم، بإصدارات قليلة جداً لغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مع المحافظة على تجربة قيادة متميزة''.

و هذا موقع المعرض لمن يريد الزياره (اليوم الاخير)
http://www.wfes08.com/page.cfm/Link=1/t=m/goSection=1

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (23 يناير 2008)

محمد بن زايد: إطلاق برنامج للتنمية المستدامة في أبوظبي بقيمة 55 مليار درهم 

http://www.alittihad.ae/details.php?id=3486&adate=2008

ابوظبى فى اتجاه بيئه نظيفه

و نعم


----------



## abdulrzzak (27 يناير 2008)

*مواضيع في الهندسة البيئية*

السلام عليكم
1-

المعالجة الكيميائية لمياه الصرف

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79335.html

2-

المشتت النفطي البحري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77572.html

3-

دراسة محطة معالجة صرف صحي مع المخططات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79074.html

4-

معالجة مياه الصرف بالتجمعات الصغيرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78495.html

5-

مياه الصرف الصحي و شبكاتها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78237.html

6-

اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78124.html

7-

دراسة اولية لمحطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77948.html


............... يتبع ...............​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2008)

أخي مهاجر:

ألا يمكن أن يكون هناك قسم واحد ( السلامة المهنية والبيئة) يحتوي على فرعين:

- السلامة والصحة المهنية
- البيئة

فقد رأيت ذلك في بعض المنتديات


----------



## sayed00 (27 يناير 2008)

اخوانى
فكرة منتدى منفصل للبيئه فكرة كويسه ولكن هناك منتدييات لها صله مباشره بالموضوع

الاول... منتدى الطاقه البديله و المتجدده
الثانى... السلامه و الصحه المهنيه و البيئه
الثالث .... الهندسه الكميائيه (غير مباشره)

رجاء اخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار

:81: :81:


----------



## مهاجر (28 يناير 2008)

*للتوضيح...*

السلام عليكم

اولاً اشكر الدكتور عبد الرزاق على اضافته للروابط

وانتظرك اخي سيد بالمزيد من المواضيع ... كما اشكرك على سؤالك

أخي ارى أن أمر السلامة والصحة المهنية ومواضيعها مختلفة كلياً عن مواضيع هندسة البيئة 

أمران مختلفان ولا علاقة بينهما إلا كعلاقة كل تخصص هندسي اخر بالسلامة والصحة المهنية 

لذلك سيكون هناك بأذن الله قسم لهندسة البيئة والأقسام الهندسية هي دائماً مترابطة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يناير 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالتوفيق أخي مهاجر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يناير 2008)

أخي مهاجر:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أؤيد اقتراح الأخ سيد بأن يكون هناك قسم خاص تندرج فيه الأقسام:

- البيئة والـ 14001
- السلامة والصحة المهنية والـ 18001
- الجودة والـ 9001 الموجودة في قسم الهندسة الصناعية
- الطاقة المتجددة

كون هذه الأقسام تبحث في اختصاص متكامل وهو المعايير الدولية نحو الوصول إلى صناعة متميزة خالية من المخاطر الداخلية وعلى البيئة والمنتج المميز

وبذلك يكون لمنتدانا السبق في الماضيع المتكاملة
فما رأيكم


----------



## مهاجر (31 يناير 2008)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي غسان:
نحن معكم ولكن المر يحتاج التوضيح اللازم المقنع لأدارة الملتقى لأفتتاح هذه الأقسام...

لو سمحت التوسع قليلاً في توضيح هذه الأقسام المقترحة مع تبيين الفرق بين كل قسم من حيث أختلاف مواضيع الأهتمام والمناقشة والأهتمام الهندسي.

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (31 يناير 2008)

*لتوضيح*



مهاجر قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي غسان:
> نحن معكم ولكن المر يحتاج التوضيح اللازم المقنع لأدارة الملتقى لأفتتاح هذه الأقسام...
> ...


 
استاذنا الكريم مهاجر

كنت من فتره اقترحت على غسان ان توسعة مظلة منتدى السلامه و الصحه المهنيه ليشمل البيئه و الجوده حتى لا يزعل منا الدكتور عبد الرازق ليس البيئه كعلم و لكن معايير الجوده البيئيه (I S O 14001( 

لانى حسب خبرتى فى المعايير العالميه الثلاث ISO9001 , ISO 14001 , OHSAS18001 حيث انى معتمد مدقق من قبل IRCA على هذه الثلاث معايير

وحسب ما ترى هناك حلقة شرح مفتوحه على OHSAS 18001 و لم تنتهى بعد

من وجة نظرى ان المعايير الثلاثه تحت مظلة منتدى الصحه و السلامه و يكون منتدى الهندسه البيئيه الذى تنوون افتتاحه يتعلق بدراسه الظواهر البيئيه و كيماويتها و نحن كمهندسى السلامه سوف نحتاج تلك المعلومات فى ادارة الانظمه البيئيه .. من دراسات الثر البيئى و غيره 

ايه رأيكم فى الحل الدبلماسى ده :81:


----------



## abdulrzzak (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

يسعدني هذا النقاش العلمي الراقي حول دمج او فصل السلامة المهنية و الهندسة البيئية.

أنا من أنصار الفصل و بحيث يكون لهندسة البيئة قسم خاص بحيث يتم التطرق فيه لمختلف المواضيع التي تهم البيئة من الماء الى الهواء الى..... فالخلط بين الأقسام سوف يضيع جهد الأخوة القراء و يتعبهم في الحصول على المعلومات. و السلام


----------



## القلب الابيض (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهاجر (7 فبراير 2008)

*ما زال العدد غير كافي لإفتتاح القسم*

السلام عليكم

كيف حال الجميع

الرجاء حصر المزيد من الروابط وأضافة المواضيع ليكون عندنا عدد كافي لأفتتاح القسم الجديد

مع الشكر للجميع على الأراء والجهود المبذولة

أخوكم ابو محمد


----------



## نورس الطائي (22 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayed00 (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى مهاجر

الموضوع شيق و غنى ... اين الدكتور عبد الرازق من زمان لم يشاركنا... لعل الانع خير


شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## abdulrzzak (24 مارس 2008)

*الهندسة البيئية (باللغة العربية)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين أهل الفضل و الثناء و الصلاة و السلام على رسوله المصطفى و آله

كل الشكر العميق لإدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام الأفاضل الذين سمحوا لنا بالتعريف بأول موقع عربي للهندسة البيئية، فلهم منا كل الثناء و جزاهم الله عنا و عن القراء خيرا".

لا شك أن مكتباتنا العربية تفتقر الى وفرة المواضيع و الكتب التي تهتم بهندسة البيئة و لا زالت الهوة ساحقة بيننا و بين العالم الغربي في هذا المجال. إن الحاجة الى وجود مصدر باللغة العربية يهتم بمختلف مواضيع الهندسة البيئية كان ضرورة" ملحة. لذا عملت جاهدا" حتى ظهر هذا الموقع الى عالم الوجود. إن هذا الموقع ليس خاصا" بأحد و إنما هو لكل المهتمين العرب بالهندسة البيئية

سيتم التطرق في هذا الموقع لمختلف المواضيع من تلوث المياه الى أسس تخطيط و تصميم و تشغيل محطات المعالجة الى تلوث الهواء ....الخ

إن مساهماتكم ستكون مصدر ترحيب و سرور لنا و ستكون خطوة مفيدة في بناء و تطور هذا الموقع الهندسي البيئي للوصول الى بيئة عربية نظيفة ...

www.4enveng.com

و الله الموفق
مع فائق التحيات


مدير عام الموقع

د.م عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني

[email protected]​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مارس 2008)

الأخ الدكتور عبد الرزاق:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى لموقعكم النجاح والازدهار

المهندس غسان علوة


----------



## sayed00 (24 مارس 2008)

دكتور عبد الرزاق

بارك الله فيك و بالتوفيق

قلت لعل الغياب عنا فى المنتدى خير
و بالفعل كان هذا الموقع بالتوفيق

سيد


----------



## الفنك (26 مارس 2008)

thank you about this subject
i am fouad from algeria
i am petroleum engineer but i prepear the post graduation for
wastwater treatement
when i sew your site really i waas happy that there is the arabic do like this
so i wish to visit syrie just to see the great scientific men and help me in my reseaach in final project
that my god bless you
your student ferhat med fouad


----------



## المتميزة العربية (27 مارس 2008)

معلومات مفيدة جدا, جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## غضب الطبيعة (19 أبريل 2008)

الف مبرروووك
وان شاء الله نكون اعضاء فاعلين في كلا المنتديين


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 أبريل 2008)

*خطأ في العقيدة*

الاستاذ الذي كني نفسه غضب الطبيعة
اعلم ان الطبيعة لا تغضب
الطبيعة جند من جنود الله
يسلطها علي من يشاء
الطبيعة لا تملك نفعا ولا ضررا لنفسها او لاحد
من اعتقد في ذلك فقد اشرك مع الله اله اخر وهو الطبيعة
اخى قل لا اله الا الله
وغير كنيتك
والله من وراء القصد
احمد


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور ومشكور جدا ان شاء الله نشارك معاك بما نعرف


----------



## عبدالله المهدي (7 مايو 2008)

شكراً أخي العزيز علي الاستجابة. نعم هناك من سبقني في ذلك و ارجو أن يكون هدفنا واحد. نعم كذلك مجال البيئة و علومها يختلف عن مجال السلامة المهنية و علم البيئة من علوم الهندسة منفصل بذاته.


----------



## مهاجر (7 مايو 2008)

*النشاط يا شباب*

الرجاء من جميع المهتمين في امور الهندسة البيئية المشاركة في أضافة مواضيع وروابط اضافية عن هندسة البيئة في حال رغبتكم في افتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مايو 2008)

وجدت هذه الروابط في قسمنا عن هندسة البيئة:

الهندسة البيئية (باللغة العربية)

إدارة عمليات المخلفات الخطرة

أساسيات في المعالجة البيولوجية للمياه الملوثة

ما هي مخاطر العمل في قطاع المياه شاملة الصرف الصحي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 مايو 2008)

*مواقع بيئة عربية*

موقع مجلة سورية تهتم بالمياه وتلوثها وطرق المعالجة
http://www.almyah.com​
موقع تلفزيون بيئتي المصري
http://www.beeaty.tv


----------



## حسن باشا (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## sayed00 (11 مايو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> موقع مجلة سورية تهتم بالمياه وتلوثها وطرق المعالجة​
> http://www.almyah.com​
> 
> موقع تلفزيون بيئتي المصري
> [URL="http://www.beeaty.tv"]http://www.beeaty.tv[/URL]


 
مشكور مهندس غسان 

اضافة لما تقدم اليكم هذه المواقع البيئية المفيده

هيئة البيئه ابوظبى
http://www.ead.ae/ar/

حمعية البيئه العمانيه
http://www.environment.org.om/arabic/index.php

الحمعيه السعوديه للعلوم البيئه
http://www.kau.edu.sa/ssens/

البيئه الان - مجله مصريه
http://www.ennow.net/XpXPage.asp?xpage=home&lang=a

وزارة البيئة مصر
http://www.eeaa.gov.eg/arabic/main/about.asp


http://www.eponline.com/


----------



## sayed00 (12 مايو 2008)

الساده الكرام

مهندس مهاجر و الدكتور عند الرزاق و المهندس غسان

ما مصير الاقتراح ... هل انشغل الدكتور عند الرزاق بموقعه عن المنتدى ولا ايه

رجاء الافاده


----------



## Mazin Deu (29 مايو 2008)

باركَ الله فيكم, والتوفيق لكل المقترحات إن شاء الله


----------



## مهاجر (6 يوليو 2008)

*نواصل*

مشكلة النفايات الصلبة تتفاقم في معظم المدن بليبيا​
تفاقمت مشاكل النفايات الصلبة في مداخل مدن ليبيا وشوارعها الرئيسية والفرعية وداخل الأحياء السكنية، وتتوزع هذه النفايات بين المخلفات الحضرية المنزلية والإنشائية والتجارية والمخلفات الأخرى الصناعية والزراعية والطبية والإشعاعية الخطرة.





ويرجع البعض السبب إلى انعدام الوسائل المتطورة للتخلص من أكوام القمامة الصلبة الناتجة عن الأنشطة اليومية للإنسان.

ولا تتوفر بيانات حول التقديرات الرسمية لكميات النفايات سوى في العاصمة طرابلس ومدينة بنغازي الأكثر سكاناً.





فرج المبروك (الجزيرة نت)​
واعتبر أستاذ هندسة البيئة والصحة العامة بكلية الهندسة في جامعة قاريونس والمدير الحالي لفرع الهيئة العامة للبيئة فرج المبروك، أن هذه المشكلة تأتي في مقدمة المشاكل البيئية في معظم مدن الجماهيرية بعد مشكلة تلوث المياه والصرف الصحي.

وحذر في تصريح للجزيرة نت من تأثيرها المباشر على نوعية حياة الإنسان والمظهر الحضاري وما يترتب على ذلك من انعكاسات خطيرة على التنمية الشاملة.

وعزا المبروك الأسباب إلى نقص الآليات والمعدات اللازمة لعملية الجمع والنقل والتخلص النهائي، بالإضافة إلى نقص في الكفاءات المدربة والمتخصصة في إدارة النفايات.

كما أشار إلى عدم توفر البيانات حول معدل تولد النفايات في معظم المناطق، وعدم انتظام أوقات التجميع من المصادر، وعدم تشجيع عملية تدوير النفايات وإعادة الاستخدام وفتح مجالات الاستثمار فيها.

وأكد الأستاذ الجامعي المهتم بالبيئة أن أسلوب إدارة المخلفات بأنواعها يتسم بالحلول الجزئية غير الفعالة، مما تترتب عليه تأثيرات اقتصادية وصحية وبيئية لا تلائم المظهر الحضاري للدولة.

*المكبات*

وأشار المبروك إلى أن الأجهزة القائمة على أعمال النظافة في أغلب المدن الليبية تعاني من مشكلة عدم وجود مواقع مخصصة للردم الصحي للتخلص النهائي من المخلفات (المكبات).

وأضاف أن المكبات المستخدمة غير مناسبة ولا تتوفر فيها الشروط الفنية والبيئية، وهي في الغالب مقالب مفتوحة في الأودية والمنخفضات أو بالقرب من الشواطئ حيث تستخدم الطرق التقليدية في عملية التخلص من النفايات بالإلقاء والتكديس في العراء.

وحذر المبروك من خلط النفايات الطبية والصناعية مع النفايات المنزلية في المكبات النهائية, مما يشكل خطرا على جميع مكونات البيئة.

*طرابلس*

وتقدر الدوائر الرسمية معدل الإنتاج اليومي من المخلفات الصلبة في طرابلس بـ750 طنا يوميا، ومعدل الإنتاج السنوي بنحو 273 ألف طن سنويا، وهي تتمثل في المخلفات المنزلية والتجارية ومخلفات المستشفيات والمصانع الصغرى والمؤسسات الخدمية.

وعلى هذا الأساس فإن إجمالي ما يتم جمعه ونقله من شركة الخدمات لا يتجاوز 50% من الناتج اليومي، وإجمالي ما يتم جمعه ونقله من قبل التشاركيات العاملة في مجال النظافة لا يتجاوز 25% من الناتج اليومي، ليصل إجمالي ما يبقى متناثراً في الطرقات والشوارع والميادين ما نسبته 25% من الناتج اليومي متمثلاً في الورق واللدائن وغيرها.

*بنغازي*

أما ثانية المدن الكبرى بنغازي فتنتج يوميا قرابة ألف طن من المخلفات الصلبة، وقدر عدد سكان المدينة بنحو 685367 نسمة عام 2005 دون حساب السكان الأجانب الذين تقدر نسبتهم بحدود 30% من عدد السكان.

واعتمادا على المعلومات المستمدة من شركة الخدمات العامة فإن إدارة النظافة تقوم بتجميع ونقل القمامة المتنوعة بمعدل 950 طنا يوميا, وحيث إن معدل الإنتاج اليومي من القمامة بالمدنية يبلغ 1222 طنا يوميا فسيكون العجز نحو 272 طنا.

وبالتالي فإن إجمالي ما يتم جمعه ونقله من قبل الشركات القائمة على النظافة لا يتجاوز 70% من الناتج اليومي، وما يتم جمعه ونقله من قبل التشاركيات العاملة في مجال النظافة لا يتجاوز 20% من الناتج اليومي، لتصل النسبة إلى 10% من الأكوام الصلبة في الشوارع والطرقات ومداخل المدن.

اصل الموضوع على هذا الرابط:
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/FE7BB234-A9B3-4AA1-9E21-B1514F2770BF


----------



## عباس المهندس (12 يوليو 2008)

الى الاخوه الاعزاء شكرا جزيلا على ارائكم القيمة ولكنني اضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ الدكتور عبد الرزاق وذلك لان لا يعرف قيمة واهمية الهندسة البيئية وعلمها بشكلها الصحيح الا مهندس البيئه ......لذا نقترح عمل قسم جديد يسمى بقسم الهندسة البيئية مع وافر الشكر الجزيل ................عباس العمري


----------



## ashw (20 يوليو 2008)

عندما اشتركت في هذا المنتدى وقرات اقسام الهندسة 
تاسفت لعدم وجود قسم الهندسة البيئية لعد معرفة اهمية هذا القسم فانا اؤيد الدكتور عبد الرزاق لفتح قسم هندسة البيئة بشكل مستقل 
علماً اني مهندسة بيئية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

البيئةهي الشغل الآن


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (6 أغسطس 2008)

المتميزة العربية قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا, جزاك الله خيرا.


 ارجو اللة ان اكون عونا لكم 
انا حاصل علي دبلوم الدراسات البيئية 
و طالب ماجستير معالجة مياة الصرف الصناعي


----------



## مهندس قروي (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو أن يتم التركيز على التربية البيئية وأن يتم الإهتمام بالخصوصية الإسلامية في هذا المجال.
لنا من التشريعات في ديننا الحنيف ما يميزنا عن غيرنا وأضرب مثالا على ذلك في اقتصاد الماء:
- تعطي ولاية نيويورك للفرد الواحد 250 لترا من الماء في اليوم الواحد وفي صحراء نيفادا القاحلة يستهلك الإنسان 120 لترا في اليوم.
في المغرب لا يتجاوز استهلاك الفرد في البادية 15 لترا من الماء في اليوم.
-أمريكي في الصحراء يستهلك 8 أضعاف مغربي.
أول الأشياء التميز عن النمط الإستهلاكي العبثي,


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

موضوووووووووووووووووووووووع راااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## اخصائي بيئة (9 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مهم والقسم ايضا اصبح ضروري 
لان الآن اصبح تخصص البيئة من التخصصات المهمه في جميع المجالات الهندسية
الرجاء من ادارة المنتدى الاسراع في افتتاح القسم
ودمتم 
اخصائي بيئة
​


----------



## نجد النامي (21 أغسطس 2008)

وأنا أضم صوتي لكم .......
بأفتتاح قسم هندسة البيئة بأسررع وقت


----------



## سامي نادر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك اخي كثيرا على هذا الموضوع واتمنى لك التوفيق فيما سياتي’ بالتوفيق
:77::77::77:​


----------



## م/أشرف شجاع الدين (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.........
فكرة سديدة خاصة وعندي رغبة في تحضير الماجستير في الهندسة البيئية واكيد سيكون نافع لي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أخوتي الأعزاء:
نحترم آرائكم ونقدرها
ولكن ليتم افتتاح قسم جديد من قبل الأخوة المشرفين العامين لا بد من وجود مواضيع ومشاركات ذات علاقة بالقسم المراد افتتاحه تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من المعلومات العلمية
فأنا أتابع كثير من المنتديات الهندسية العربية فأجد بأنه هناك أقسام كثيرة وعند الدخول لهذه الأقسام تجدها ذات محتوى محدود من حيث الكمية والنوعية وهذا ما لا نريه في منتدانا فيجب على القسم الجديد أن يكون أهلاً بوجوده في المنتدى بوجود كمية من المعلومات المتميزة
فإذا كنتم تريدون فتح قسم للبيئة مستقل ساهموا معنا بالمواضيع العلمية البيئة المميزة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اميرةالسلام (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
افتتاح قسم البيئة شيء مهم وظروري واود اقتراح قسم اخر خاص بالزراعة او الجمع بينهما لانهما جزءان مكملان ولست اخبر منكم والله اعلم


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (13 أكتوبر 2008)

نتمنى تحقيق ذلك انشاء الله


----------



## Myk (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد ارائكم


----------



## yaserhamid2010 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

والله اقتراح رائع


----------



## الرجل الطموح (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*معمل البان*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لهذا المجهود وهذه المواقع المهمة لمعالجة المياه , اريد بعض الكتب او المصادر التي تتحدث عن معالجة المياه الخارجة من معامل الالبان تحديدا ارجو المساعدة ان امكن ولكم مني كل الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## الرجل الطموح (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه بعض الروابط التي تخص البيئة ارجو ان تكون مفيدة

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_wastewater_treatment#Solids_removal


http://www.europelec.com/ANG/Suction.html


http://www.lenntech.com/waste_water.htm

http://www..lenhttp://www.epa.gov/OWM/primer.pdf


----------



## mostafa shoaib (25 يناير 2009)

لابد من ايجاد قسم خاص للبيئة نظراً للاهمية المتنامية للبيئة في حياتنا الحالية والمستقبلية


----------



## newart (26 يناير 2009)

والله من الواجب انشاء قسم خاص بالمياه والبيئة لما له من اهمية وفائدة للجميع

ونؤيد الطلب​


----------



## الفقير-اليتيم (27 يناير 2009)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عطور ليبيا (20 مارس 2009)

فكرة رائعة ياريت فعلا ...........


----------



## AMEER2006 (6 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جميلة وسنقوم بتزويدكم بالكثير من المعلومات ان شاء الله.


----------



## AMEER2006 (6 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء تزويدي بموقع لرفع ملفات حيث سأعرض فيها الأحصاءات البيئية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 أبريل 2009)

إخواني إذا أردتم إنشاء قسم خاص للبيئة عليكم إغنائه بالمشاركات وليس بالتمنيات
فمن خلال إحصاء عدد المواضيع البيئية في القسم نجدها شحيحة لايمكنها من فتح قسم مستقل
فساهموا معنا


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

سأبدأ بموضوع الأحصاءات البيئية والتعريف بالبيئة:

يتميز النظام البيئي بالتوازن بين عناصره المختلفة مثل الماء والهواء والأرض، ويستطيع التكيف مع التغيرات التي تحدث ضمن حدود معينة 
- إن الخطوة الأولى لتحسين الوضع البيئي هي توفير معلومات حديثة ودقيقة عن مختلف عناصر البيئة 
- البيئة: هي إجمالي الظروف الخارجية التي تؤثر في حياة كائن حي ونموه وبقائه
- الإحصاءات البيئية: هي الإحصاءات التي تبين حالة واتجاهات البيئة، وتغطي أوساط البيئة الطبيعية (الهواء/، المناخ، الماء، الأرض/ التربة) والكائنات الحية في الأوساط البيئية، والمستوطنات البشرية. والإحصاءات البيئية تميل بطبيعتها إلى تحقيق التكامل، فهي تقيس النشاطات البشرية والأحداث الطبيعية التي تؤثر على البيئة، وتأثيرات هذه النشاطات والأحداث، والاستجابات الاجتماعية للتأثيرات البيئية، ونوعية الأصول الطبيعية ومدى توفرها.


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

المجالات التي تغطيها الإحصاءات البيئية :

1- إحصاءات الطقس والمناخ 
2- إحصاءات المياه 
3- إحصاءات نوعية الهواء 
4- إحصاءات النفايات 
5- استخدامات الأراضي وغطاء الأرض 
6- المؤشرات البيئية ومؤشرات التنمية المستدامة
7- التنوع الحيوي والنظام الحيوي
8- الحسابات البيئية
9- النقل والبيئة
10- الصحة والبيئة
11- السكان والبيئة
12- الزراعة والبيئة
13- البيئة الساحلية وبيئة البحار
14- الكوارث الطبيعية
15- المحميات الطبيعية والغابات
16-الآثار والإرث الحضاري


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

*مأسسة الإحصاءات البيئية :*

النظام المؤسسي
إنشاء وحدة أو قسم للإحصاءات البيئية
وجود لجنة تنسيق عمل إحصاءات البيئة
وجود اتفاقية مكتوبة تحدد مواصفات البيانات وضمان اتساقها 
إنشاء وحدة إحصاءات بيئية
- جمع البيانات المتوفرة من مختلف المصادر الحكومية 
- تحديد الفجوات في البيانات
- تحفيز الأجهزة الأخرى لمراجعة أسلوب جمع البيانات لسد الفجوات وتحسين نوعية البيانات 
- القيام بتنفيذ مسوح متخصصة لجمع بيانات للمواضيع التي لا يتوفر عنها بيانات
- معالجة البيانات واختبار دقتها لإنتاج إحصاءات قابلة للمقارنة
- حساب مؤشرات المياه وإصدار تقارير تحليلية
- عرض البيانات
- ملء الاستمارات للجهات الدولية


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

*متطلبات نجاح احصاءات البيئة::*

- الأوضاع القانونية
- الاستراتيجيات
- سياسات إحصاءات البيئة
- اللجنة التوجيهية
- شمولية وتكامل عملية إحصاءات البيئة
توفر مختصين في مختلف علوم البيئة والإحصاء 
وتكنولوجيا المعلومات للعمل معا من اجل إنجاز العمل
- الموارد البشرية 
-التدريـب


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

*مصادر البيانات :*

أ – المسوح الإحصائية المعتادة والتعدادات 
أهم المسوح الإحصائية التي يمكن إدراجها ضمن هذا النوع:
- التعدادات الزراعية وتعدادات المنشآت الاقتصادية
المسوح الزراعية
مسوح المنشآت الاقتصادية
مسح المدخلات والمخرجات الزراعية
مسح الأسعار
مسح إدارة المزرعة
مسح نفقات ودخل الأسرة
المسوح البيئية
المسوح البيئية مثل مسح المياه العادمة الخطرة
استخدامات المياه لمختلف الأنشطة الاقتصادية
مسح الآبار الارتوازية ( يشمل استخراج المياه واستخدامها وكلفة إنتاجها)
مسح المياه ( يغطي تولد المياه العادمة من مختلف الأنشطة الاقتصادية والمنازل)
الطاقة المستخدمة 
مسوح النفايات الخطرة وغير الخطرة​


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

ب – التقارير الفنية والإدارية
- البيانـات الإداريـة 
- بيانات الرصد البيئي 
تجمع بيانات الرصد بواسطة أدوات ومراصد بيئية ويمكن أن تجرى بواسطة:
* الدوائر الحكومية
* الأجهزة الإدارية المسؤولة عن إدارة المياه
* الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي 

أ - وزارة المالية
ب- الجهات الأخرى
ت- الطرق غير المعتادة مثل المختصون والخبراء وغيرها
ث- المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية
ح- التقارير الصادرة عن الدول المجاورة
ط- الكتب والنشرات العلمية.


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

*قواعد عامه يجب إتباعها عند التخطيط للقيام بمسح إحصائي:*

أولاً: تحديد الأهداف
ثانيا : تصميم الاستمارة
ثالثا: تعريف المجتمع المراد دراسته
رابعا: تحديد إطار المعاينة ووحدات المعاينة
خامسا: وحدات المعاينة
سادسا : اختيار أسلوب معاينة مناسب
سابعا : أسلوب جمع البيانات
ثامنا : تدريب العاملين والأعمال الميدانية
تاسعا : المرجع الزمني للدراسة ومرجع التقرير
عاشرا: تنظيم العمل الميداني
حادي عشر: إجراء اختبار سابق
ثاني عشر : معالجة بيانات الدراسة
ثالث عشر : إعداد تقرير بنتائج الدراسة
رابع عشر : تحليل النتائج (تقدير معالم المجتمع باستخدام العينة)


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

*ولي تتمة اخرى بمواضيع بيئية اخرى ان شاء الله.*

:56:


----------



## AMEER2006 (7 أبريل 2009)

وين التفاعل وين الهندسة...؟


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 أبريل 2009)

الكلام ده كبير ويصعب على امثالى فهمه (سعيد صالح - العيال كبرت)

يا صديقى اين الشرح؟


----------



## eng.basem.eeaa (22 أبريل 2009)

رجاء من السادة المشرفيين عمل قسم مختص بالهندسة البيئية 
الفقير الي اللة 
باسم عادل- جهاز شئون البيئة المصري - الادارة العامة للمهام الخاصة والكوارث البيئية - غرفة العمليات المركزية


----------



## جبران تويني (30 أبريل 2009)

*ادارة النفايات الصلبة جزء من الهندسة البيئية*

السلام عليكم 
البيئة بمفهومها العام المحيط الذي يحيط بنا في كل مكان 
و الهندسة البيئة : تتعامل مع البيئة على اساس هندسي 
ومن جوانبها ادارة النفايات الصلبة التي 
ظهرت مع ظهور الانسان الاول الا انها لم تتفاقم بشكل كبير الا بعد التزايد الكبير للكثافة السكانية و التطور الحضاري الهائل للمجتمعات البشرية , فلم تكن المجتمعات البشرية الاولى تعاني من مشكلة النفايات الصلبة نظرا لقلة هذه النفايات وعدم تعقيد تراكيبها , و قدرة الطبيعة على احتواء المشكلات الناجمة عنها . ومع تطور المجتمعات البشرية وزيادة الكثافة السكانية لم تعد الطبيعة قادرة على استيعاب الكميات الضخمة و المركزة للنفايات الصلبة التي بدأت تكثر مصادرها و تتنوع عناصرها بشكل كبير , مما فرض على الانسان ضرورة وضع الحلول المناسبة لادارة هذه النفايات و معالجتها نغية الحد من خطرها الكبير على سلامته و سلامة بيئته المحيطة : لذلك كان لابد للانسان من التدخل في عمليات تدبير النفايات الصلبة و معالجتها بشكل علمي سليم .نظراً للمخاطر الصحية و البيئية لهذه النفايات و التي نذكر منها:-
1- مخاطر على الصحة العامة للسكان ناجمة عن تكاثر نواقل المرض : سيؤدي تراكم النفايات الصلبة بما تحويه من مواد قابلة للتعفن و التخمر الى تراكم اعداد هائلة من نواقل المرض كالذباب و الحشرات الاخرى .
2- انتشار الحيوانات الضالة كالكلاب و القطط التي تسبب عددا من الامراض المعدية.
3- انتشار القاذورات و الروائح الكريهة التي تؤثر بشكل كبير في النواحي الجمالية و السياحية و العامة للمنطقة . 
4- تصاعد الغبار المحمل بالنفايات , واعاقة حركة المرور نتيجة تراكم النفايات على اطراف الشوارع و الساحات العامة .
5- امكانية نشوب الحرائق التلقائية , او تلك التي تحدث بفعل بعض المواطنين بهدف التخلص من الروائح الكريهة , وكلتا الحالتين تؤديان الى تلوث الهواء بالغازات و الابخرة التي تسبب التهاب العيون , و الجهاز التنفسي للانسان .
6- مخاطر صحية على الاولاد , وهم الاكثر عرضة للاضرار الناجمة عن تراكم النفايات الصلبة في الشوارع , وذلك بحكم نشاطهم ولعبهم في الشوارع .
وغيرها ........


----------



## aldrado (11 مايو 2009)

أوافق على إنشاء قسم خاص للبيئة يضم جميع انواع التخصصات ... وبالنسبة للتخصصى فهو فى مجال الإدارة المتكاملة للمخلفات الغير الخطرة من مرحلة النقل وحتى التخلص الآمن من هذه المخلفات فى المدافن الصحية مروراً بعمليات التدوير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مايو 2009)

أخوتي الأعزاء:
قرار إنشاء قسم جديد خاص بالبيئة و 14001 هو في صلب تفكير الادارة ولكن حتى الآن المواضيع البيئية قليلة جداً
وهذا هو السبب الأساسي في عدم إنشاء قسم حتى الآن
فساهموا بمشاركات فعالة حتى تحققوا مبتغاكم


----------



## جبران تويني (13 مايو 2009)

*المشكلات* *البيئية**
*​ 

*ما هي المشكلات البيئية؟* *
*الذي أدي إلي ظهور مثل هذه المشكلات هو اختلال العلاقة بين الإنسان وبيئته التي يعيش فيها بالإضافة إلى أسباب أخرى خارجة عن إرادته.

*1- **المشكلة السكانية**:-* 
إن الزيادة المستمرة في عدد السكان هي إحدى المشكلات الضخمة التي تؤرق شعوب الدول النامية . وهذه المشكلة هي السبب في أية مشاكل أخرى قد تحدث للإنسان . فالتزايد الآخذ في التصاعد للسكان يلتهم أية تطورات تحدث من حولنا في البيئة في مختلف المجالات سواء صناعي ، غذائي ، تجاري ، تعليمي ، اجتماعي ... إلخ . هذا بإلاضافة إلي ضعف معدلات الإنتاج وعدم تناسبها مع معدلات الاستهلاك الضخمة . 
*2- انتشار بعض العادات** والخرافات**:-* 
نعم ، توجد علاقة وطيدة بين المعتقدات التي يؤمن بها الشخص وبين تدهور البيئة أو الإساءة إليها لأنها تؤثر بشكل ما أو بآخر علي حسن استغلاله لهذه الموارد والتي تنعكس من بعد عليه . 

*ومن أمثلة هذه** العادات الخاطئة**:- 
** المعتقدات الخاصة بالطب والعلاج مثل العلاج بالتمائم. 
* معتقدات خاصة بالتفاؤل والتشاؤم : مثل اليمامة التي هي مصدر للتفاؤل . أما البومة أو الغراب أحد علامات التشاؤم مما يؤدي إلي القضاء عليها وانقراضها ومعظم هذه الكائنات لها أهمية كبيرة في البيئة حيث أن البومة تأكل الحشرات وفي ظل انقراضها سيؤدي ذلك إلي زيادة أعداد الحشرات التي تضر بالمحاصيل . 
*سلوكيات خاطئة مثل الأخذ بالثأر ، وهو نوعا ً من أنواع التلوث الفكري. 
*3- التنوع البيولوجي**:-* 
يشمل جميع أنواع الكائنات الحية نباتية أو حيوانية إلي جانب الكائنات الدقيقة . وكل هذه الكائنات الحية تمثل الثروات الطبيعية وتشمل :- 
1- النباتات . 
2- الأحياء البحرية . 
3- الطيور . 
4- الحيوانات البرية والمائية . 
وقد تعرضت أنواعا ً عديدة منها للانقراض والاختفاء وذلك لأسباب عديدة منها :- 
1- أساليب الزراعة الخاطئة . 
2- الحواجز التي قام الإنسان ببنائها مما كان لها أكبر الأثر في تهديد حياة الكثير من هذه الكائنات الحية وخاصة الطيور مثل سلوك الكهرباء والمنارات البحرية . 
3- تدمير المواطن الرطبة والتي تستخدمها الأسماك والطيور كمأوي لهم حيث يتم تجفيفها لكي تتحول إلي أراضي زراعية . 
4- الصيد الجائر ، وتتم ممارسة الصيد علي أنه إحدى الوسائل الرياضية إلي جانب أنه مصدرا ً هاما ً من مصادر الغذاء . 
5- استخدام المبيدات الحشرية التي لا تقضي علي الآفات فقط وإنما يمتد أثرها للإنسان والطيور . 
6- الرعي بطرق غير سليمة مما يؤدي إلي تدهور المراعي الطبيعية . - الكشف عن البترول باستخدام المتفجرات ، كما أنه يتم تنظيف السفن البترولية لخزاناتها وتفريغ المياه التي توجد بها الشوائب البترولية في مياه البحر . 
7- الكشف عن البترول باستخدام المتفجرات ، كما أنه يتم تنظيف السفن البترولية لخزاناتها وتفريغ المياه التي توجد بها الشوائب البترولية في مياه البحر . 
ينبغي أن نصون التنوع البيئي أو البيولوجي من الانقراض بأن نضع كلمة " لا " أمام كل سبب من الأسباب التي ذكرناها من قبل ، فالنفي هنا هو الحل لتجنب الوقوع في العديد من المشكلات . 
*4- التلوث**:-
*ما هو ... التلوث ؟ بالتأكيد يسأل كل إنسان نفسه عن ماهية التلوث أو تعريفه . فالتعريف البسيط الذي يرقي إلي ذهن أي فرد منا : " كون الشيء غير نظيفا ً " والذي ينجم عنه بعد ذلك أضرار ومشاكل صحية للإنسان بل وللكائنات الحية ، والعالم بأكمله ولكن إذا نظرنا لمفهوم التلوث بشكل أكثر علمية ودقة :- 
" هو إحداث تغير في البيئة التي تحيط بالكائنات الحية بفعل الإنسان وأنشطته اليومية مما يؤدي إلي ظهور بعض الموارد التي لا تتلائم مع المكان الذي يعيش فيه الكائن الحي و يؤدي إلي اختلاله " والإنسان هو الذي يتحكم بشكل أساسي في جعل هذه الملوثات إما موردا ً نافعا ً أو تحويلها إلي موارد ضارا ً ولنضرب مثلا ً لذلك :- 
نجد أن الفضلات البيولوجية للحيوانات تشكل موردا ً نافعا ً إذا تم استخدامها مخصبات للتربة الزراعية ، إما إذا تم التخلص منها في مصارف المياه ستؤدي إلي انتشار الأمراض والأوبئة . *و*الإنسان هو السبب الرئيسي والأساسي في إحداث عملية التلوث في البيئة وظهور جميع الملوثات بأنواعها المختلفة وسوف نمثلها علي النحو التالي :- 
الإنسان = التوسع الصناعي - التقدم التكنولوجي - سوء استخدام الموارد - الانفجار السكاني .
* فالإنسان هو الذي يخترع . 
* وهو الذي يصنع . 
* وهو الذي يستخدم . 
* وهو المكون الأساسي للسكان . 
​منقول من مصدر من الانترنت


----------



## jaj jafar (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد اعرف اخر اخبار قسم البيئه


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه*

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بةمو (25 يونيو 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bashar s hatem (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر للدكتور التركماني على هذا الاقتراح
وأود اضافة أن الهندسة البيئية تعني بمشاكل التلوث عامة وهي الاسم الحديث أو الموازي للهندسة الصحية لذا أفترح أن يكون اسم القسم الهندسة الصحية ( البيئية )
وشكرا للزملاء المهتمين في هذا المجال


----------



## جبران تويني (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
السادة المشرفون على القسم 
لدي العديد من الابحاث حول ادارة النفايات الصلبة و التي قمت بسحبها من النت ..فكيف يمكنني ان اقدمها لكم 
مع التقدير


----------



## جبران تويني (15 سبتمبر 2009)

البيئة (المحيط)​ 
لا بد لنا من تحديد معنى البيئة environment بوضوح، وخاصة أننا لا نستطيع أن نعرف ما هي أهداف التربية البيئية اللازمة دون أن نحدد عناصر البيئة أولاً، ثم أوضاعها ووظائفها وماهيتها والعوامل الثابتة فيها والمتبدلة، وشمولها. كما لابد لنا من تمهيد لتعريفها تعريفاً شاملاً، إذ إن الطبيعة بحد ذاتها لا تقدم إجابات ماهرة إلا للأسئلة الواضحة، كي ندرك طبيعة موضوعنا وشمولهُ وجميع أبعاده.
تطور مفهوم البيئة
يعود استخدام المصطلح الفرنسي «الوسط المحيط» environnement إلى العالم الفرنسي سانت هليير St.Heliere عام 1835، ليؤكد وجود ارتباطات وثيقة العرى بين المتعضيات organismes (الأحياء) وبيئتها الجغرافية الطبيعية، وليشير إلى أن البيئة هي التي تقرر مصير الكائنات التي تقطنها.
تطور هذا المفهوم على يدي أوغوست كونت August Comte الذي أكد أن فكرة الحياة تتطلب دوماً ارتباطاً حتمياً بين عنصرين هما: وجود كائن حي مناسب وبيئة مناسبة، ويشير إلى أن ظاهرة الحياة إنما تبرز دوماً من خلال التأثيرات المتبادلة بين هذين العنصرين.
إلا أن مناقشة مفهوم الارتباطات أو العلاقات من حيث الشمول قد تمخض عن ثلاثة آراء:
الرأي الأول 
التأثير المتبادل: وهذا يعني أن الكائن الحي لا يتأثر بكل ما يحيط به من شروط الحياة من تربة وماء وهواء وحرارة وطاقة وغذاء فحسب، بل إن البيئة ذاتها تتأثر هي الأخرى بالكائن الحي ذاته عن طريق ما يسمى علمياً «بالتغذية الراجعة الخارجية»[ر] التي يسري تيارها باتجاه البيئة.
وبعبارة أخرى: هو نوع من التبادل في العلاقات بين المتعضيات وبقية عناصر البيئة.
أي إن البيئة (المحيطة) هنا هي: الإطار الذي تقوم فيه العلاقة بين الكائنات وبقية عناصر البيئة، من علاقة مكانية وعلاقة وظيفية وعلاقة تفاعلية.
وهكذا، فإن ما استوطن بيئةً معينةً من نبات، وما دب عليها من حيوان، وما سكنها من إنسان، لابد له من العيش في حدود «نظام بيئي» لا يكون له موقف سلبي، من المؤثرات الطبيعية، بل يتخذ موقف مواجهة بابتداع طرق حياتية (بيولوجية)، وثقافية، أي إن الكائن الحي ذاته إنما هو وليد شروط البيئة وصانعها في وقت واحد، ومع ذلك لكل قاعدة شواذ، إذ إن هنالك ظروفاً تسود فيها عناصر البيئة، أو قد تسود فيها ارتكاسات الأحياء (ردود الفعل) في أحيان أخرى، ولكن الارتباط بين عنصري البيئة لابد موجود حتماً في كلتا الحالتين.
الرأي الثاني 
الحتمية البيئية: ومفادها أن البيئة المادية قوة ذات فعل حتمي على المكنونات الحية ونشاطاتها وتعضيها، ويفسر العالم البلجيكي واكسويلو Waxillo ذلك بقوله:
«إن كل كائن حي لابد أن يعتمد من خلال أعضائه ووظائفه، على العناصر الأخرى في بيئة من مناخ وغذاء وتربة، ومكان، وضوء وغير ذلك. المهم أن أصحاب هذا الرأي يميلون إلى وجود تدفق وحيد المنحى من البيئة إلى مكتنفاتها من الأحياء بما في ذلك الإنسان».
الرأي الثالث
الحتمية الحضارية: ومعناها أن البيئة تتشكل وترقى بما للكائنات الحية والمجتمعات الإنسانية من تأثير دائم في المكان الذي تعيش فيه، وإحداث تشويه في توازن البيئة، نتيجة نشاط حضارة الإنسان.
مفهوم البيئة 
مفهوم البيئة ليس حديثاً. فهنالك رأي قديم للفيلسوف الإغريقي هيرود يقول فيه: «كما أن البيئة مكونة من قوى ومؤثرات تسهم فيها المكونات الحية نباتية أم حيوانية، ويعززها كل كائن له نفس يتردد بكل ما يعتريه من تغيرات متبادلة، فإن الإنسان ذاته قد وضع في الأرض ليكون سيد البيئة، ويغيرها بفنه ويده». وقد غير الإنسان بيئته حقاً بأساليب شتى، فمنذ أن اختلس النار من السماء، وسخر الفولاذ لأمره، وأخضع الحيوان، بل أخاه الإنسان لإرادته، وسخر النبات معها لتحقيق أغراضه، فإنه يفعل في بيئته تغييراً وتحويراً.
كانت أوربة برمتها في زمن ما، غابة شديدة الرطوبة، وكانت أقاليم أخرى تجود فيها الزراعة، ولكنها أضحت معرضة للشمس بعد أن أُسيء استغلالها، كما أن السكان أنفسهم قد تغيروا بتغير البيئة، ومع ذلك فإن الإنسان لو لم يغير في بيئته لما كانت مصر مثلاً سوى أرض يغمرها الطمي، ولو أن الإنسان لم يستطع أن يبدل نفسه مع ظروف بيئته التي حولها وأبدعها لما استطاع البقاء.
ويعتقد علماء آخرون أن الكائنات الحية قد اندمجت في المادة الحيوية للكون، فنتج عن ذلك خَلْقُ الغلاف الجوي الحاوي على الأوكسجين منذ 75 مليون سنة تقريباً، وغزت القارات تلك النباتات منذ أكثر من 500 مليون سنة، وأنشأت بالتفاعل مع البيئة أنواع التربة المختلفة. وهكذا يعتقد هؤلاء الباحثون أن الحياة التي دبت في الأجسام العضوية قد أبرزت بيئة معقدة، ليست في الواقع سوى شبكة خفية دقيقة ساعدت على اتساع دائرة البيئة (المحيط الحيوي) زماناً ومكاناً، وأدت باستمرار إلى رقي في منتجاته، وزيادة في مقدرته وإمكاناته.
ويعتقد غولدشتاين: أن البيئة المحيطة بالكائن العضوي لم تبلغ ذروة كمالها بعد، وأنها تتغير باستمرار من حال إلى حال باستمرار، تغير الكائن الحي ونشاطاته الوظيفية.
أما نظرية النشوء والارتقاء في علم الطبيعيات، فلها رأي آخر بالبيئة تعتقد فيه: «أن نمو الكائنات إنما يتم على شكل سلسلة متصلة الحلقات من أنواع النمو الفيزيائي ـ الكيميائي ـ البيولوجي ـ النفسي ـ الاجتماعي ـ الثقافي، إلى أن ينتهي الأمر بتكوين الإنسان نفسه، وهو أعلى مراتب المكنونات الحية وبما يقوم به هذا الإنسان من عمل إيجابي أو سلبي في بيئته».
أما ظهور الإنسان في المحيط الحيوي، فقد أدى فعلاً إلى نتائج بعيدة المدى؛ ذلك أن النشاط الثقافي والحضاري للمجتمعات البشرية العاملة على وجه الأرض، يخلق من الأرض ذاتها كوكباً تقنياً (تكنولوجياً) ومناظر طبيعية عامرة بالسكان وسلسلة من المناطق الاقتصادية، وجملة من المخلفات المتنوعة التي تبدل وجه البيئة، وتنشر فيها أسباب الدمار وعدم الاتزان، إلى جانب وجه إيجابي خلاق، قام به الإنسان ذاته، وهو الجمع بين موارد الطبيعة وقدرته على الإبداع، ولاشك في أن الجمع بين موارد الطبيعة وبين قدرة الإنسان على الإبداع، هو الذي يحول البيئة المادية إلى بيئة إنسانية، بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى.
عناصر البيئة ـ تعريفها
إن من عيوب الاستعمال غير العلمي لكلمة «بيئة» من شأنه أن يضفي مفهومات كثيرة على هذه الكلمة، لذلك لا ندحة من تحديد خصائص البيئة، وتحليل العناصر المشكلة لها، لننتهي إلى تعريفها تعريفاً يفي بالغرض، فقد تبين أنه من الأفضل أن ننسب البيئة إلى الإنسان لأنه ساكنها، وبانيها، والمنتفع بها، فالبيئة التي سنتحدث عنها هي إذن «البيئة الإنسانية»، فلا بد لتعريفها من تحليل عناصر البيئة الكلية.
«الإنسان» هو أول عناصر البيئة، وهو المخلوق الوحيد القادر على التحدث عن بيئته، أما الحيوان فإنه لاشك ينظر إلى البيئة نظرة مختلفة عن نظرة الإنسان، والإنسان نفسه قادر على وضع المعايير التي يدرك بها بيئته ويقدرها، ولما كان هذا الإنسان ينتمي إلى ثقافة معينة، وطبقة اجتماعية معينة، ويعيش في منطقة معينة، كان اختلاف في نظرته إلى البيئة سيحدث لا محالة، فالبيئة عند سكان مدينة (لوس أنجلوس) في الولايات المتحدة قد تكون التلوث بوجه عام لأنها متأثرة به، ولكن القاسم المشترك في نظرة الإنسان في شتى أنحاء الدنيا إلى البيئة لابد من أن تشتمل على ثلاثة عناصر هي: النظام الطبيعي (الطبيعة) والنظام الاجتماعي والنظام الثقافي 
أ ـ النظام الطبيعي أو الطبيعة:
الطبيعة هي المسرح المعد لتمثيل الوقائع الإنسانية، بكل ما تشتمل عليه من نظم بيئية، وظواهر جوية. وتتضمن الطبيعة، دورة الطاقة والمادة في النظم البيئية، تلك الطاقة التي تنطلق من عملية الاصطناع الضوئي.
ولاشك أن الطبيعة مبدأ حياة وحركة وتوازن وتغير، وأنها نظام وضرورة. 
ب ـ النظام الاجتماعي:
ويشمل العمليات الآلية، والأوضاع والعلاقات، والتغيرات التي تتسم بها المجتمعات الخاصة بكل من الإنسان والحيوان.
والمجتمع كما نعلم، هو نظام يسير طبقاً لقوانينه الخاصة التي قد تتفق وقد تختلف مع النظام الطبيعي.
ج ـ النظام الثقافي:
ويقتصر على مجتمعات الإنسان فحسب، إذ إن الثقافة culture تشمل كلا من السلوك الذي يتعلمه الإنسان من غيره، والسلوك الذي يبدعه الإنسان بنفسه.
والثقافة، هي تراث الإنسان الماهر، أي أنها التثقيف الإداري للعقل. ومع أن «الإنسان» جزء من الطبيعة، ينمو فيها «ويعي الطبيعة بذاتها»، فإن هذا النمو في الوعي ليس عفوياً، بل إنه وليد عمل فكري واجتماعي. وللثقافة ذاتها بعدان: بعد عقلي، وبعد مادي، أو ما أشبه، وتصير الثقافة متداولة بين الناس عن طريق الإنتاج العقلي في كلمات وكتب، وتتجسد مادياً في المنتجات الصناعية التي هي ثمرة براعة الإنسان ومهارته، أي إن الثقافة تتجسد في البيئة في الأنشطة البشرية التي تغير وجه البيئة. 
والثقافة في الواقع لاتبرز إلى حيز الوجود إلا بمنزلة رد على تحديات البيئة بوجهيها الطبيعي والاجتماعي، وهي تتألف من سلسلة من ردود الفعل للمشكلات البيئية.
الثقافة إذاً هي القدرة على حل المشكلات، ولو أننا أنعمنا النظر في بيئتنا لوجدنا أن النظام الثقافي للمجتمعات البشرية هو المسؤول عن الاعتداء التقني على الطبيعة، وأن المحيط التقني هذا في كثير من الحالات، إنما يمثل آفة لثقافة غنية بالمنتجات الصناعية، ويتحكم في مناظر الطبيعة فيعدلها، تحسيناً أو تدميراً.
ولابد لنا بعد أن ألقينا بعض الأضواء على العناصر الطبيعية والاجتماعية والثقافية التي تشكل البيئة من أن نقر بأن:
«البيئة لا تقتصر على جملة الأمور المادية التي تشكل المظاهر الطبيعية، والتي يتفاعل بعضها ببعض باستمرار، بل هي أبعد شمولاً، إذ أنها تشتمل على بعد اقتصادي واجتماعي وثقافي».
فلزاماً على كل من يتصدى لتحليل البيئة تحليلاً دقيقاً أن يدرس التأثير الشامل للإنسان وثقافته على العناصر البيئية المحيطة به كافة، وأن يدرس في الوقت ذاته تأثير العوامل البيئية في كل ناحية من نواحي حياة البشرية.
فالنظرة الصحيحة للبيئة إذن:
هي النظرة التي تتكامل فيها النواحي الحياتية (البيولوجية)، والوظيفية والاقتصادية والثقافية، من خلال إدراك ترابط هذه النواحي معاً في بيئة واحدة متغيرة باستمرار.
إن هذا المفهوم للبيئة لاشك أنه أوسع دائرة وأقرب إلى الحقيقة من القول: «إن البيئة هي جملة العلاقات المتبادلة بين الكائنات الحية وبيئتها الطبيعية. أو إنها النظام الفيزيائي والبيولوجي الخارجي الذي يحيا فيه الإنسان والكائنات الأخرى ككل متكامل، بل هي في حقيقتها، وسط وجملة من العلاقات في وقت واحد».
وذلك إشارة إلى أن الإنسان الحديث لايسكن نظاماً بيئياً فحسب، وأنه ليس على اتصال مباشر بالنظام الحيوي، بل إنه يتصل بهذا النظام عن طريق النظام الاجتماعي والنظام التقني.
فبيئة الإنسان، هي قبل كل شيء مجموعة من التقنيات أو الطرائق والأساليب الفنية التي يستخدمها في الإنتاج وفي تنظيم بيئته.
التعريف الدولي للبيئة
وسنتبنى التعريف الذي أُقر للبيئة في مؤتمر «استوكهولم» (1972)، وتبيليسي (1978) هو: 
«البيئة هي مجموعة من النظم الطبيعية والاجتماعية والثقافية التي يعيش فيها الإنسان والكائنات الأخرى، والتي يستمدون منها زادهم، ويؤدون فيها نشاطهم». وهذا المفهوم كما هو واضح، يشمل الموارد والمنتجات الطبيعية والاصطناعية التي تؤمن إشباع حاجات الإنسان. 
ولكن ما هي مكونات كل من البيئة الطبيعية والبيئة الاجتماعية ؟ 
تتكون «البيئة الطبيعية» من أربعة نظم، يرتبط بعضها ببعض ارتباطاً وثيق العرى وهي: 
الغلاف الجوي. 
الغلاف المائي. 
الغلاف الصخري. 
الغلاف الحيوي.
وهذه المجموعة من العناصر الطبيعية تسعى دوماً إلى تحقيق حالة من التوازن عبر تغيرها المستمر. لكن النشاط البشري يؤثر تأثيراً كبيراً في معدل هذا التغير وكيفيته، إيجاباً أو سلباً. 
أما «البيئة الاجتماعية» فتشمل الجماعات البشرية والبنى الأساسية المادية التي أقامها الإنسان، وعلاقات الإنتاج، والنظم المؤسسية التي وضعها. 
وتدل البيئة الاجتماعية على كيفية تنظيم المجتمعات البشرية، وسير الأمور فيها، للوفاء في المقام الأول بالحاجات من الغذاء والمأوى والصحة والتعليم والعمل. 
وحين تُشبع في بعض المجتمعات هذه الحاجات الأساسية، يسعى الإنسان إلى أهداف أكثر طموحاً، وقد سعى الإنسان مستفيداً من خبرته ومن الدروس المستمدة من العلم، ومن الوسائل التي تهيؤها له التقانة (التكنولوجيا) ومدفوعاً بالتعطش إلى التقدم وإلى الجديد، إلى المزيد من التفتح عن طريقين هما: 
الثراء الفكري الثقافي والثراء الروحي، من جهة، والرفاه المادي من ناحية أخرى. ونتيجة للمغالاة في هذين الأمرين فقد ظهرت المشكلات البيئية في المجتمع المعاصر. 
المفهوم الفكري (الأيديولوجي) للبيئة
يعتبر المفهوم الأيديولوجي للبيئة مسألة مهمة، إذ يجب أن تُحَلل التربية البيئية عملياً تلك الحالات التي تتفتت أو تتشوه فيها الحقيقة، فمن الممكن النظر إلى البيئة من وجوه شتى، كأن تُتخذ على سبيل المثال: 
1ـ سلاحاً نفسياً، تتذرع به البلاد الصناعية (المتقدمة) لتثبيط همة البلاد غير الصناعية (المتخلفة)، عن السير في طريق التصنيع، بحجة أن المصانع من الملوثات الرئيسية للبيئة. 
2ـ وسيلة لتشجيع اتجاه جديد نحو الطبيعة في الحضارة الغربية، ويمكن أن يظهر هذا الاتجاه بصور شتى، تتراوح بين شكل النشاط الاجتماعي والاقتصادي ووضع قيم جديدة (تقديم النظام البيئي على النظام التقني)، للمحافظة على البيئة القديمة، وضع دستور لأخلاقيات البيئة. 
3ـ أداة للتنبؤ أو الاستشعار بحدوث كارثة. 
4ـ وسيلة لوضع مشروعات جديدة، بغية إعادة التنظيم السياسي على نطاق عالمي عن طريق وضع خطط مثالية للإصلاح الاجتماعي والسياسي في المستقبل. 
5ـ يمكن أن يكون تلوث البيئة وتدميرها أو إخلال التوازن فيها، موضوعاً يستغله مدّعو العلم، والصحفيون المولعون بإثارة الناس، لإشعار الناس بنهاية العالم. 
6ـ وسيلة لبرنامج انتخابي، لحركة تستخدم الأزمة البيئية لوضع حد للصراع الطبقي. 
7ـ قد تستغل البيئة الطبيعية الفئاتُ المعارضة للحضارة.
8ـ وأهم من كل ذلك، مفهوم يتصل اتصالاً وثيقاً بالبيئة، لكنه يدعو لشيء من التوضيح، ألا وهو نوعية الحياة في البيئة، فمن المعلوم أن دراسة البيئة هي أداة لوصف حقيقة الحياة فيها، ونوعية الحياة من العوامل التي تضفي عليها قيمة كبرى، ذلك أن مفهوم «نوعية الحياة في البيئة»، تعني بالنسبة للمثقفين، من أهل الحضارة الغربية، ما هو أكثر من المناظر الطبيعية الجميلة، والأشجار والزهور والرياحين والماء العذب، ذلك أن المفهوم الإنساني لنوعية الحياة يشتمل على بعض المثل العليا، كتوفر مستوى لائق من المعيشة للناس كافة، واحترام حقوق الإنسان، والتمتع الجماعي بثمرات الفكر وإبداع القرائح، وفتح أبواب التعليم لأفراد الشعب كافة، والتنمية الاقتصادية للمجتمع بكل فئاته من الريف والمدينة، والتوازن بين منجزات الحضارة الاجتماعية، والنظام الطبيعي. 
وبكل أسف، يبدو في واقع الأمر، أن الطبقات المتمتعة بالمزايا الاجتماعية هي التي تلح على طلب نوع أسمى من الحياة، ولكن نوعية الحياة في جوهرها تعني شيئاً آخر بالنسبة للطبقات المهضومة الحقوق، والمجتمعات التي تعيش على هامش الحياة في العالم، ولذلك يجب أن تهدف التربية البيئية التي نريد، إلى أن تثير في نفوس هذه الفئات الفقيرة والمعدومة من مجتمعات العالم، جذوة الأمل في حياة أفضل، وتبين لهم كيف يمكن الوصول إلى هذه الحياة، وهذا المستوى اللائق، ولكن هذا الهدف يتطلب لأدائه مدرساً مثقفاً بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى، باعتبار أن آراء الشعوب وآمالها متباينة، وعليه في الوقت ذاته، فهم واحترام وتقدير معايير القيم التي قد تختلف أحياناً عن معاييره إلى حد كبير. 
هل أزمة البيئة أزمة تصور وإدراك؟ مفهوم النظام (النسق):
سؤال يتضمن روح الموضوع، فلا مندوحة من الإجابة عنه ولو بإشارة دون إبانة، لا شك أننا كلما عرفنا المزيد عن بنيان الطبيعة وديناميتها وتقلباتها، ازداد رأينا في الطبيعة، والبيئة صحة، والعلم الذي يعالج هذه الموضوعات يعرف باسم علم التبيّؤ[ر]، وهو علم بدأ بدراسة قطاعات منفصلة في البيئة، ولكنه جعل غايته مؤخراً تحليل السلوك السوي للنظم البيئية في الزمان والمكان، لكن النظرة الساذجة للأشياء التي تعتبر العناصر التي تشكل البيئة وحدات منعزلة غير مترابط بعضها ببعض ترابطاً حقيقياً قد حالت بيننا وبين رؤية التفاعلات العميقة المتسمة بالتنسيق والتكامل والتساند، وبالديمومة، وبين كل من الغلافين المائي والجوي والصخري والنبات والحيوان، وبين الجماعات البشرية، وجعلتنا لا ندرك وحدة المحيط الحيوي والنظم البيئية (على حد تعبير تانسلي)، وما حدث، هو أن تطور طرق التحليل المتخصصة لم تتبع بنظرية عامة صالحة للتطبيق، تدمج المعلومات التي توفرها مختلف فروع المعرفة بعضها في بعض في إطار التكامل، لكي تشكل علماً واحداً نافعاً يعكس طبيعة البيئة.
ويوضح «برتا 1968، وتشير تشمان 1970» فكرة النظام systeme من حيث المضمون والأسلوب، بوصفه أنسب نموذج للطريقة التي يعمل بها المحيط الحيوي، والنظم البيئية الطبيعية والبشرية والكائنات الحية، بل حتى الخلية ذاتها على انفراد. 
وتبدو أزمة البيئة في أصلها عائدة إلى أن الإنسان يدمر النسيج المعقد للحياة، لعجزه عن رؤية بيئته كواقع حي له تقلباته، ولعجزه عن أن يدرك أن البيئة التي يتفاعل معها مركبة من شبكة من التفاعلات ضمن أشياء أخرى، ومن القوى والأحداث، ولأنه لم يدرك أيضاً أن الضغط على جزء منها يترتب عليه ردود فعل على مجموع العلاقات والتوازنات، والآليات المنظمة الدقيقة البنيان، والمتسمة بالتنسيق والتكامل فيما بينها. 
فنحن وأمثالنا مكلفون عن طريق البحث والتعليم أن نحل المشكلة التي تتمثل في أن نحل محل التصنيف البسيط للغاية للبيئة، رؤية منهجية تغير الأسس العقلية والثقافية لتصورنا للبيئة عامة، وعلى هذا نجد أن أزمة البيئة في الوقت الحاضر هي في الواقع أزمة تصور وإدراك


----------



## الميثم_9999 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا أويد فصل هندسة البيئة عن السلامة المهنية
لان الاهتمام بالبيئة الصحية والسليمة سوف تقلل حتما من المخاطر المهنية
الوقاية خير من قنطار علاج


----------



## al7alm (19 يناير 2010)

مشكورة علي الاقتراح اخي مشكورين وجازاكم الله كل الخير انا من المستفيدين من هدا المنتدي الرائع 
وبيما يحويه من معلمات واعضاء و مهنديسين ومشرفين


----------



## hazem akram (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد انعم اللة علينا بكل ما حولنا من نعم , ماء , هواء , اشجار , نباتات , حيوانات , اجسامنا , ................... لذا فمن الواجب علينا المحافظة على هذة النعم بكل ما اوتى منا من علم و نسخر هذا العلم لخدمة البشرية. 
فما يفعلة بعض الناس بجهل من ملوثات خطيرة , تؤثر على كل ما حولنا ويؤثر على اجسامنا وصحتنا و صحة الاجيال الصغيرة القادمة . لذا فدور هندسة البيئة هو دور دينى ودنيوي و قومى و اقتصادى و سياسى .


----------



## khal_gam (22 فبراير 2010)

الهندسة البيئية من الموضوعات الهامة جدا وأقترح أن تكون منفصلة عن السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## البيئة66 (24 فبراير 2010)

مطلوب جداً 
مطلوب جداً
مطلوب جداً
مطلوب جداً
مطلوب جداً
مطلوب جداً


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (18 مارس 2010)

قسم هام جداً 
ومن اجل العمل على توفير مواضيع تخص هذا الاختصاص يجب ان يكون هناك جدية بالعمل على انشاء هذا القسم 
وهناك مجالات كثيرة جداً لهذا القسم واكرر هذا القسم هام جداً


----------



## mohammed suheil (20 مارس 2010)

نرجو المزيد وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mohammed suheil (22 مارس 2010)

نشكر الأخ جبران تويني على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حسام امين شعبان (24 مارس 2010)

بســــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## نايف المهندس (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
نظراً لهمية هندسة البيئة لايمكن أن يكون هناك دمج مع تخصص أو قسم ثاني وبصراحة أنا بحاجة القسم هذا كحاجتي الى الماء........ لانة مجال تخصصي وارجوا من المشريف الأقسام من وضع هذا القسم في أسرع وقت ممكن 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## صلاح فلاح (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ... احب ان ارحب بكم جميعا 
معكم المهندس صلاح فلاح من العراق اختصاص هندسة البيئة والتلوث اويد واقترح انشاء قسم هندسة البيئة والتلوث 
وايضا كيفية السيطرة على الملوثات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## greenworld (8 مايو 2010)

نرجو من مشرفي الموقع تسمية المنتدى( منتدى علوم وهندسة البيئة) لكي يشمل:
المتخصصين في تقييم الاثر البيئي و تحديد مستويات التلوث(علوم البيئة).
والمتخصصين في معالجة التلوث والحد منه ومنعه قبل وقوعه وكذلك التنمية المستدامة والطاقة الخضراء والنظيفة(هندسة البيئة).
هذا الاقتراح ليس من فراغ بل من تجربة وخبرة *


----------



## المتفائل بالخير (25 مايو 2010)

نتمنى انشاء قسم خاص للهندسة البيئية


----------



## empyrium (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اقتراح اروع من الرائع فهندسة البيئة علم لوحده و
السلام عليكم


----------



## ramdani (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،​ 
هندسة البيئة يتم إدراجها ضمن الهندسة المدنية في جامعات شمال أمريكا. وهي تشمل الكثير من التخصصات: معالجة المياه الملوثة، معالجة الهواء الملوث، معالجة التربة الملوثة، تقييم أثار المشاريع على البيئة، التدبير البيئي،...

وفرق البحث العلم في المجال البيئي تكون متعددة التقنيات وتضم دكاترة ومهندسين مدنيين، كميائيين،بيولوجيين، جيولوجيين،...لحل المشاريع البيئية المعقدة وكذلك لإدارة مشاريع البحث العلمي.

يرجى من الإدارة تخصيص قسم للهندسة البيئية لأنها صاعدة بقوة ومستقبلها أكثر من واعد حتى في العالم الثالث!
أنا حاليا بصدد إنهاء الدكتوراه في الهندسة البيئية بكندا ، تخصص :معالجة المياه ويمكنني أن أفيد في هذا المجال.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.​


----------



## حسنين الحلو (5 أبريل 2011)

موقع مجلة المياه مغلق هل يعرف احد ما السبب


----------



## Feras M M A Dwikat (19 أبريل 2011)

المهندس فراس من فلسطين أويد إنشاء موقع البيئة


----------



## شاكر محمد (27 أبريل 2011)

مع انشاء قسم للهندسة البيئية


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أنا مهندس ميكانيكي
وادرس حاليا ماجستير في العلوم البيئه بجامعه الملك سعود بكلية العلوم
وصديقي يدرس ماجستير في الهندسه البيئه بكليه الهندسه ( الهندسه المدنيه )
انا مع انشاء قسم خاص بالهندسه والعلوم البيئيه بالمنتدى


----------



## جبران تويني (17 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى الاهتمام بتاسيس قسم لهندسة ادارة البيئة حيث الكل يعلم ان بيئتنا اليوم تتعرض لحالة من التدهور بفعل الانسان مما يستوجب قيامنا بالعمل على ادارة بيئتنا بشكل افضل ..
بكالوريوس هندسة بيئة , بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (21 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم نؤيد افتتاح قسم للبيئة لاهميته وضرورة في الادارة المتكاملة


----------



## aljumhis (2 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم لا أدري لماذا هذا اللغط الكبير فجميع من في المنتدى أناس متعلمون، أعتقد من المفترض أن تقوم الأدارة بعمل دراسة وتقييم مناسب لمعرفة حاجة المنتدى لهذا القسم من عدمه، رغم أنني من مؤيدي افتتاح قسم الهندسة البيئية. تحياتي للجميع
​


----------

